# UKBFF Mr Hercules 25 October.



## gunslinger (Aug 3, 2009)

Scott here,

I hope that all of my brothers and sisters from the iron community are getting ready for showtime, both spectators and competitors.

Show season kicks off with the Kent Classic on Sun 30 of this month followed by back to back qualifiers up to the British Finals.I will be judging at virtualy all of them so feel free to come and bribe me,the finals are going to be very special over two days at Nottingham as you are all aware and it's anybodies show to win.Exciting times for bodybuilding and you never know until the day, so to competitors I say don't worry about the others just be the best you can be which is reward in itself and it is also an honour just to get there.

With regards to my Hercules Show,this will be held at Liquid and Envy Nightclub on Sunday 25 October at Colchester.I have decided to keep the Hercs in Colchester literally by public demand,I think the Lakeside Country Club in Frimley was a superb venue but Hercules is literally an area show with it's own inimatable style and atmosphere.Nothing to do with the fact that the Lakeside was £1000 per hour ?( potential promoters take note,it's not all beer and skittles).

I will keep everybody informed of what's going on needless to say this is going to be cool and it doesn't get cooler.Get yourself booked in boys and girls don't be pussy's,we are going to take the roof off.Tickets are going to be at a premium as I estimate we will probably only get about 700 people in so get it sorted.You can book your tickets online at www.herculespower.co.uk feel free to call me at the gym on 01206573737.

Get amongst it,be somebody.


----------



## gunslinger (Aug 3, 2009)

Just to generalize with regards to the future shows,bodybuilding is all about being positive and confident and yet I seem to be seeing and hearing so much negativity.If you want some attention start by reading the rules and then you will know what is going on especially with regards to what the judges are looking for? If you have any questions about the federation or their policy feel free to call me there are no secrets.Speculation is confusing and adverse everybody on this forum is without a doubt the past the present and most importantly the future of UK and International bodybuilding, subsequently the sport is not big enough for anybody or any federation to work against each other.

You can also message me on Hercules Gym facebook.

Onwards and upwards.

You want positive you come to Hercules Gym or Show and talk to me.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

I'll be there watching Scott. You're a credit to the sport mate


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

illlllllllllllllllllll be there :bounce:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Oh I am there... as soon as payday comes around I will be getting my ticket...


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

I will be there competing in the inter over 90 kg  with a few others representing our gym


----------



## ScottCP (Aug 26, 2007)

I too will be there, propped up against the bar and showing my support.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

gunslinger said:


> subsequently the sport is not big enough for anybody or any federation to work against each other.
> 
> .


very true words Scott well said....



DB said:


> You're a credit to the sport mate


i will second that Baz....

Scott runs a great shows guaranteed to entertain make sure if you can to pop along and support those on stage...


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

:bounce: :bounce: :scared: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Pscarb said:


> very true words Scott well said....
> 
> i will second that Baz....
> 
> Scott runs a great shows guaranteed to entertain make sure if you can to pop along and support those on stage...


Thirded... the show last year was awesome... ran smoothly and very well...


----------



## gunslinger (Aug 3, 2009)

Guest Spots.

Anybody familiar with my shows will know that I am not a big fan of shipping in beef from abroad for guest spots.My reasons for this is that I am generally not impressed with big names who cannot be bothered to get in shape for a guest spot which I find rude and disrespectfull to the promoters and the fans,if you are good enough to be asked do the right thing and you should be in almost contest shape no excuses, if you turn up out of shape you let yourself down more than anybody else.

Having said that I am known for my exciting and innovative guest spots even if I say so myself.I will be at most of the shows before the Hercules as I said and I will be looking out for exciting new blood and fresh talent if you fit that criteria then I will be talking to you.If you have got the wow factor then the audience let you know regardless.

I have given many people in the past the opportunity to gust star and launch their careers so this will happen again this year,I will handpick a few potential superstars of the future.

The beautiful Star Munroe will be wowing everybody with her amazing and unbelievably athletic pole routine,and that is guaranteed.

Stay tuned and keep pumping.


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

ill be there inters over 90s, cant wait,


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

gunslinger said:


> The beautiful Star Munroe will be wowing everybody with her amazing and unbelievably athletic pole routine,and that is guaranteed.
> 
> Stay tuned and keep pumping.


Damn and i was hoping to do the pole routine......guess there is always next year :thumb:


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

I shall be there big man


----------



## StarMonroe (Jul 30, 2009)

Awesome just cant wait for the Hercules Show. I have heard great things about previous Hercules Shows and this years show looks to bigger, better, brighter and HEY Im performing. Its going to be IMMENSE.


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

DB said:


> I'll be there watching Scott. You're a credit to the sport mate


Concur with the above. Met Scott for the 1st time last year whilst i was queuing. He was very approachable despite his huge presence and persona. Also later on he gave me advice and really lifted my spirits. He's right what he says, don't worry about the other competitors, its all on the day. That was easy to say......as i can't stop fretting when i see the names and physiques of those already qualified and of those i'm potentially up against, lol... :tongue:


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Im there, maybe competing or spectating


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Britbb said:


> Im there, maybe competing or spectating


Will you be wearing the same nappy you have on in your avi?? :wink:


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Greyphantom said:


> Will you be wearing the same nappy you have on in your avi?? :wink:


Lol... might be a red, black or blue coloured nappy if i compete:laugh:

Cant wear the same nappy twice mate, c'mon you know that! Its dirty now


----------



## gunslinger (Aug 3, 2009)

I have allways been stirred and inspired by the bagpipes their aim being to fire men up and drive them on into battle.

It has been a desire of mine for some time now to have pipes and drums at one of my shows.

Last years winner of the Hercules the giant killer Lindsay Bruce and super soldier I might add is personal friends with Jim Motherwell who used to be one of the military's top pipers and the Queen Mothers personal piper.

Jim has agreed to play at the Hercules show where he will pipe the boys on stage and if that doesn't get you fired up and make the hackles on the back of your neck stand up then nothing ever will.Fitting tribute to todays muscle warriors.


----------



## gunslinger (Aug 3, 2009)

No disrespect to any other federations or independant promotors all of which I have been a part of in the past but the reality is simple.

If you want to be a real star with real credibility and get to the top and I mean the top then the only route available to you is with the UKBFF/IFBB, end of.

If you want to be a model or get in a magazine fill your boots there are countless options available to you but if you are completely serious then there are no alternatives unless you want to be a big fish in a little pond.Our rules are engineered to protect us and you.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

with respect Scott not everyone has the genetics and physique to achieve a Pro Card, i for one do not consider myself someone who only competes to be a model and get in the magazines i certainly feel that i have real credibility as a competing Bodybuilder in the UK although i do not compete in UKBFF shows.....

i do not understand how banning UKBFF members from competing in other federations is protecting the competitors though maybe this could be explained?


----------



## gunslinger (Aug 3, 2009)

When people work hard to build and develop something over a long period of time be it a business a physique or a federation you become very protective to ensure that it does not become diluted especially by people who do not have the same ethos as you.You prepare people Paul for comps as do I and you would not like your hard work and your athletes hard work to be diminshed by Mickey mouse promoters blagging their way into the business and I use the Musclemania as a good example.If I train someone in my gym I expect them to represent my gym and show a bit of loyalty because we look after each other.The IFBB is a big business that supports the muscle business,supplement business and the magazines ie the backbone of the sport which without it bodybuilding in the medai would not be what it is today.When you fly athletes all over the world for free you don't expect them to jump ship to the next supposed great thing.People who have been around for a few years learn and understand the difference between the federations but the youngsters and people coming into the sport have no idea so they need to be helped and steered positively in the right direction by people like you and like myself.

Of course not everybody has the genetics to be Mr Olympia there can only be one so decide what you want out of bodybuilding choose a path and punch your weight,with whatever suits you be it search for a beefcake search for a tart or a credible federation of which there are plenty.

The NABBA Universe is one of the greatest titles in the world to win and it used to be a stepping stone for people moving to the Pro ranks of the IFBB anybody who was anybody won the NABBA Universe including Arnold ,for those that don't know NABBA were around before the IFBB.As allways people think they can do better and people fall out and breakaway,Wayne Demelia fine example,competitors like Dillet,people like myself who took great delight at putting the boot into the IFBB because it didn't  suit at the time and to try to make myself look good.It's been kept simple and that is if you want to be the best then you have to compete with the best and the IFBB is the only option for that and if you want on board then you are welcome if you don't well that is fine.That I am afraid is where the pot of gold lies at the end of the bodybuilding rainbow and even then only for an exceptional few.The rules are to protect the athlete and the federation,this is a ruthless business.

Bodybuilding is to be enjoyed by everybody and there is no other sport like it,somebody once said that rules are for the obedience of fools and the guidance of wise men.( me I think).NABBA, WABBA,sadly demised in the UK since I left,and many more great federations with fabulous athletes.

I give you an example of the Bodypower Expo this year these are not bodybuilding people but moneymaking people but that my friend is another story everybody is looking to steal a piece of the action.

In my opinion having competed with most and officiated with most it's about the type of people you are around and if you have the right people around you it really doesn't matter unles of course you fancy yourself as Mr Olympia.

Like tatoo's Paul I don't care if people havent got them.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Scott thanks for your reply i have a huge amount of respect for you, as you know i think we both have the same goal and that is to push and promote Bodybuilding in the UK......i have had my reasons in the past not to compete with the UKBFF and reasons why i felt they where not a good federations....BUT i do recognise that their has been changes to this federation that make it better.

i don't agree with all their rules but some of the new ones are for the better.....

I like NABBA i feel the federation and their classes suit me better i don't feel they are sub standard i certainly do not feel less of a real bodybuilder by competing with them.....

i see some positive changes happening in the UKBFF hopefully this will continue into the future.....


----------



## gunslinger (Aug 3, 2009)

Thank you Paul the respect is mutual as you know I have many friends in NABBA both competitors and officials,bodybuilding would not be what it is without the likes of Ivan Dunbar (RIP) and Jim Charles who I speak to regularly also Mike Sullivan following in his fathers footsteps all great sources of inspiration and leaders in the sport.

One day in the perfect world we can all live happily ever after stand around in queues and hold hands.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

holding hands maybe a stretch but i do think that their is a place for all feds to get on for the sake of British Bodybuilding......i am damn sure you will be instrumental in the changes for the good though.....


----------



## gunslinger (Aug 3, 2009)

Ladies Bodyfitness.

There appears to be a little bit of panic amongst the ladies in respect of the ladies Bodyfitness category.Between now and the British Finals the girls have a choice of wether or not you pose at the qualifiers,if you choose to pose then you have one minute to do your stuff without your shoes on keeping one foot on the floor.Simple as that.You will be required to pose for one minute at the finals same criteria applies.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Great debate.

I'll be there supporting the athletes, Scott and the UKBFF.

I owe Scott a hell of a lot over the years, and he has always supported me and other athletes along the way and continues to do so.

All the best with the show and best of luck with everyone who is getting ready for this show or any of the other shows leading up to and including the UK's

J


----------



## gunslinger (Aug 3, 2009)

Bench press competition.

As is the tradition with the Hercules, we will have a bench press competition on stage.

I am thinking two twenty plates each end with a sack of pound coins each end (approx 5 kilos).

Winner takes all.Sounds like an initial plan.

About 40 pluss reps to win? any feelings on this one?


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Sounds pretty cool... but I will not be taking that one up... 40+ reps to win... crikey...


----------



## Judah (Sep 4, 2008)

I remember doing the Hercules back in 2006 didnt win i came second,im hope to be competing at the Hercules this year,a week after doin the British finals. can't wait for both Shows,true Hercules is a great show. :thumb:


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

I just paid for 24 tickets this morning and got a few more to get in the next week or two, getting real now, few weeks and uni starts then itll fly by!!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Mine should be arriving tomorrow... woo hoo cannot wait...


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

Judah said:


> I remember doing the Hercules back in 2006 didnt win i came second,im hope to be competing at the Hercules this year,a week after doin the British finals. can't wait for both Shows,true Hercules is a great show. :thumb:


il be there watching, be gd to see u dominate again like portsmouth mate, wat weight category u gonna be in?


----------



## Judah (Sep 4, 2008)

XJPX said:


> il be there watching, be gd to see u dominate again like portsmouth mate, wat weight category u gonna be in?


lmao Dominate haha i don't think i did that i was just lucky and it was my tyme to win at the south coast,well i want to win The British inters u90kg then i will go to the Hercules and do a Mr class either u90kg or u100kg,try my luck with the bigg boys.


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

Judah said:


> lmao Dominate haha i don't think i did that i was just lucky and it was my tyme to win at the south coast,well i want to win The British inters u90kg then i will go to the Hercules and do a Mr class either u90kg or u100kg,try my luck with the bigg boys.


I think the u90 inters at the brits is gonna b urs mate. How's dieting going at the moment?


----------



## Judah (Sep 4, 2008)

XJPX said:


> I think the u90 inters at the brits is gonna b urs mate. How's dieting going at the moment?


its goin fine still just have to come in tighter,i should get down to 90kg,i will look massive next the other big dudes in that class. ur doin the British has well in it?


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

Judah said:


> its goin fine still just have to come in tighter,i should get down to 90kg,i will look massive next the other big dudes in that class. ur doin the British has well in it?


gd to hear mate, im sur ul cum in tight as hell, yupp i am indeed


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

wooo hooo got my ticket this morning, was like a kid at xmas... came right in the middle of my workout and I swear I was hyped after it got here and the workout went better... lol.


----------



## Becks (Jul 17, 2008)

Is everyone getting their tickets through the website?


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

I did... worked well and quick...


----------

